# Dakotas anxiety issues



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

We have a problem

My folks are staying with me at the moment, and will be here for the next 2 - 3 weeks (possibly longer).

Harley is loving it - Dakota is FREAKING out. She is not coping with the extra people, and noises. Just now, my mum's shoe's made a high pitched squeak on the wood floor, and Dakota has reduced herself to a shaking, panting mess, and just wants to be held.

I don't want to reinforce this, so I have been trying to ignore her as much as possible, but she is getting worse. She is VERY uptight, and hasn't really played much in the last couple of days (they have been here since Tuesday).

When she gets like this, she will either retreat to my bedroom, or try to climb up my leg for reassurance & comfort.

I have tried to redirect her, and engage in play, but I am having trouble engaging her when she is like this.

HELP!!! Any suggestions?? I am fearful this is just going to get worse! At first I thought she would just take a few days to get comfortable with the extra people & extra noises, but I am now worried this could escalate & cause permanent issues.

Thanks all.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh gosh, I am so sorry about this. I know what it's like to have a baby with anxiety issues. Maybe, you could have a family member hold her, with you sitting right beside her, and together pet and love her.

Mia, is a little bit more on the shy side, with some mild anxiety, with new people. I have found that if I sit on the floor, and let her come to me, it somehow gives her a little more confidence, if I am down on the floor with her.

I'm sorry, I really stink at how to resolve these issues, but just know, we are here for you, and boy do I understand.
Even if you do have to coddle her, that's okay....Her personality, may just be one of feeling safe in your arms.

Keep us updated, and I will be praying for you and sending lots of good thoughts.

Give your babies, special hugs from me. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Maybe you should try to get your mom or dad to hold her and play with her. Socialize her to them. Let her see that they are friendly and will not hurt her.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jac,

Are your parents trying to push her to play/cuddle/etc... if they are, I'd stop doing that. She should go to them on her own. Maybe if they are on the floor they will be less "scary".

I would take some of their favorite treats (like the ones you make) and YOU don't give them to her - ONLY your parents. That may help her see them as being good. You aren't giving her anything, they are. Dinner too. She may become less anxious around them. I don't know. 

If she does go into the bedroom, maybe have Mum or Dad go to the door way and toss treats on the bed, then slowly drop them closer to the door. I know she's smart so she may not fall for that. 


I'm sure your evil twin will be on soon to give you some tips too!  Good to hear from you!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Is she using her crate as a place of safety? Do you have a blanket over it so she can hide in it? Could your parents be the ones to hand out treats and bully sticks instead of you?
(Jackie will probably br along in a minute with a good answer.)


Godd Luck! Hope it smooths out.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone - some good tips here!

Both mum & dad have tried to engage in play with her, and they do cuddle her - on HER terms - she doesn't stay on their lap for long, once shes had enough, she jumps off.

I had mum give them dinner last night, Dakota didn't eat hers 

I am still trying with the crate - so far Harley absolutely loves it, and even got in there yesterday for a nap. I have been tossing treats in there for Dakota, she will go to get them, but she doesn't stay in there - I have even kind of 'hidden' them in her bed in the crate, she stays long enough to be sure she has eaten them all, then she will come out. Oh, and Yes, it is covered (except for the door) with a blanket.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Jac - I am so sorry to hear this. Do you still have some Rescue Remedy on hand? Maybe give her some of that to calm her, then proceed with the other suggestions from above. Maybe the initial calming from one dose of RR will be all she needs to move forward positively. It's worth a try. But I wouldn't recommend using the RR the whole time your parents are there. 

Big hugs to everyone, and an extra one for sweet Kota!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Jacks, I am so sorry this is happening to our little Dakota.
She knows your mom and dad, why is she so nervous?
Maybe cause she is so used to it just being you and her and Harley?
She just needs some time to adjust to this, of course she doesn't know it's only temporary.
I think once they leave she will be ok. In the meantime I don't know what to tell you. 
I am sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor Dakota. I wish I had some good advice but I don't have a clue as to what to do for her. Hannah & Boo are never bothered by extra houseguests at all except to get the extra attention. I hope Dakota settles down soon & gets more relaxed. Have you tried a nice doggie massage?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Mum tried several times to give her a VERY high value treat just a little while ago - Dakota wasn't interested, but she did go to mum when she called her. Then not 2 minutes later, Dakota tried to climb up mum's leg to be held. Mum picked her up & cuddled for a little bit - but now Dakota is playing at being my Shadow again, and is following me around.

We are all going out to my nephew's 5th birthday party in a little while - its being held at the local swimming pool in the 'party room' and will run for 1.5 hours - then afterwards, mum is going back to my sister's house. As dad is still recovering from surgery, he may come back here with me.

Hopefully with a little time to herself while we are out, she will settle herself down??


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor thing. :wub: I like the ideas of your Mum and Dad treating her, feeding her, getting on the floor, etc. I hope with passing days, she gets used to them being there.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jac, if you find an answer that works, let me know - I'll try it with Tinker - who is STILL afraid of EVERYONE except me!!!!!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww poor Dakota. I hope you find a solution ASAP. Sorry I have no advice. Madden is always excited to see a new face.


----------

